# Orange sheep and goat yoga



## norseofcourse (Nov 19, 2016)

These were too good not to share!

British farmer Pip Siimpson, in Troutbeck, has lost hundreds of sheep to rustlers in the last few years.  So he spray painted the rest of his sheep - about 800 Cheviots - orange.  Don't know if he's lost any since, but they'd sure be hard to miss...
www.wpxi.com/news/sheep-farmer-paints-his-entire-herd-bright-orange/450517108

Picture how relaxing yoga is.  Picture how relaxing it is to watch baby goats playing.  Now combine the two!  That's what No Regrets Farm in Oregon offers - yoga with goats.  Yes, really!  And it appears to be extremely successful.
www.oregonlive.com/trending/2016/08/now_you_can_do_goat_yoga_in_or.html


----------



## Alexz7272 (Nov 19, 2016)

I saw the yoga with goats before! Ludicrous in my mind but to each their own!


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 19, 2016)

Haha, I saw the orange sheep before. XD


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2016)

No way we could do yoga with our Lamancha, minis. Nubian goats. They would paw at us, lay on us, demand their hugs and kisses, lay in our lap, rub against our leg....  You'd defeat the whole purpose of yoga.
I think our Nigerians would be more like "WHY are they in my pasture doing what they are doing? Stupid humans!" 

The orange sheep... that is just sad that the theft is so high they actually have to do this. They do look pretty though.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 19, 2016)

Goat yoga?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree with the yoga, goats would be bouncing off their heads, chewing shirts, rubbing.

The goats would also be eating everyone's hair. I used to have super long hair (past my butt). Goats have chewed most of it away 

When we had the hurricane I was out putting up some temporary walls while 85+ lb kids were running and jumping off my back. I can't imagine doing yoga with them!


----------

